# Happy New Year



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

I would like to wish all my archery friends a Happy New Year:cheers:


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:Happy New Year.


----------



## igradner (Mar 28, 2008)

:darkbeer::darkbeer:uhm what?:darkbeer:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

:darkbeer::darkbeer:happy new year!!!!may all your shots be 'x's in the new year ! i hope mine are!...


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Best wishes.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

daryl niekamp said:


> I would like to wish all my archery friends a Happy New Year:cheers:



+1 :thumb:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

*Happy New Year everyone!!!! All the best in 2009!*


----------

